# how do you use live view and view from a laptop?



## dearlybeloved (Jun 25, 2013)

trying to figure it out but cant seem to find a way. I have lightroom 5 and a d800e if that helps. 

thanks


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 25, 2013)

If I understand correctly, you're wanting your camera plugged into the laptop, with the view live on the screen?  Being able to control it from there?


----------



## dearlybeloved (Jun 25, 2013)

yes, please.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 25, 2013)

Ok... In Lightroom, have you pulled down the file menu and selected "Tethered Capture" (camera does need to be hooked up and on so it's detected)


----------



## dearlybeloved (Jun 25, 2013)

that doesnt work. that just lets me take a picture and then it load up on the screen. I want to use it as a live view monitor.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 25, 2013)

dearlybeloved said:


> that doesnt work. that just lets me take a picture and then it load up on the screen. I want to use it as a live view monitor.



That requires special remote software... 

NKRemote - Breeze Systems Nikon camera control software for Nikon D7000, Nikon D90, Nikon D5000, Nikon D300, Nikon D700, Nikon D3 or Nikon D200

Camera Control Pro 2 from Nikon

ControlMyNikon - Learn More 

Remote Camera Control and Tethered Shooting Software for Nikon DSLR Remote DSLR Control

Some focus stacking software will do this also. There are also apps for phones and tablets that will do this...


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 25, 2013)

Ah ok.. well I have used lightroom to make tethered captures, but for live view my camera software does that.  I use Canon and the Canon EOS Utility, which allows live view.. Does your Nikon have software that allows that?   

You could also take a look at this...

ControlMyNikon - Learn More

This states supporting Live View for the D800E


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 25, 2013)

LOL Charlie beat me to it...   :thumbup:


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 25, 2013)

Though I really am surprised Nikon doesn't include that with it's software... Canon EOS Utility comes with the camera and can do live view.


----------



## dearlybeloved (Jun 25, 2013)

I downloaded control my nikon and so far its exactly what i was looking for. thanks!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 25, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> Though I really am surprised Nikon doesn't include that with it's software... Canon EOS Utility comes with the camera and can do live view.




Nikon wants to sell you their grossly-overpriced and buggy Camera Control Pro.


----------

